# What did your V get off santa?



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a short video of the pups opening their presents on Christmas morning. Crappy phone vid sorry........ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQJ6uOyTWj4


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozkar, they are so cute! ;D Love the gifts! 
Mine got antlers and nylabones for Christmas! Of course, Sophie wanted what Pacsi had and Pacsi wanted what Sophie had....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the video, Ozkar! Did you take them on a 10 mile hike before you shot that? I can't get over how calm they were during the whole video! That was very sweet.

Otto got an antler, a squeaky football, and a kong bone from my boyfriend and myself. Our family spoiled him with treats, toys, antlers and a new bed!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good stuff mate"

and love your German Shorthair as well

ran them for 10 years for others.

Tough willing and will work waters harder 

Here is one of my girl Shorthairs and male Brits just after a hunt


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our boys got lots of toys and new collars and leashes and bones that look like candy canes. But....we would have saved money if we would have just bought Riley wrapping paper and a box. Since he played with the boxes to our presents.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles got the Kong Wobbler, Aqua Kong, and a variety of treats and bones from us. My family got him a bunch of ropes, squeaky stuffed animals he thrashed, balls, and a new bed! And his most exciting gift was shipped from some friends containing a new rain slicker and a winter parka! He loves it!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OttosMama said:


> Thanks for the video, Ozkar! Did you take them on a 10 mile hike before you shot that? I can't get over how calm they were during the whole video! That was very sweet.
> 
> Otto got an antler, a squeaky football, and a kong bone from my boyfriend and myself. Our family spoiled him with treats, toys, antlers and a new bed!



You think I'm going to throw up a video of them cutting sick???  Have to create the right impression of perfectly behaved dogs now don't we??   

No OM, they had not yet been out for their walk. We woke up, I made them some Christmas breakfast, which included a piece of ham, some turkey and of course, the Aussie Xmas fave.... prawns (Shrimp for you Mericans). they ate that, had half a Banana each as a treat and I asked them to get on bed and then simply put the pressies down for them to open. They just know the routine, so there is no point getting too excited until after dad has had his cup of coffee. Once the coffee is finished, they fire up as they know it's walk time then,  

Also, the previous day was 40c in the shade. So I think that may have slowed them down a touch. But, generally speaking I have pretty relaxed dogs who are fairly calm. However, do not be fooled by the cover. Those two are a handful like any high powered hunting dog is. Zsa Zsa, while for the most part obedient, can be a stubborn little bitch and Astro suffers from occasional selective deafness


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln got a kong rope frog, a box of chew hooves, new bed and a huge femur bone to chew outside.


----------

